# New Pump



## chris doucette (Apr 28, 2013)

I have an extremely large parking structure i am to paint this summer. I would like a new gas pump, but not sure what to get. Any ideas?


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

this would be a good start http://www.titantool.com/products/powrtwin/powrtwin-4900.html


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

speed flow hydraulic


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

go with the Speeflo and it will never disappoint


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Never had experience with the speeflo's so I can't vouch, I'm sure they're good.

I'd recommend the Gmax 7900 maybe even then 5900 would work for you, depending on the scope of the work. Pretty decent unit and you don't have to worry about the upkeep of the hydraulic stuff. 

If you need tons of volume (GPM), then you have no choice but to include the hydraulic units.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I have a Speeflo 4900 (think they are branded as titans now) and it has been fantastic. 

If I'm doing something really large I have a nice heavy duty tub that holds about 50 gallons of paint, maybe more/less as I haven't used it in awhile, since it will fly through the paint. Especially if you slap a 1225 tip on your gun.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

I just bought a brand new titan speeflow 6900 a couple months ago and i'm very happy...


----------

